# Braided line with mono topshot



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I know this is the right place to ask this question. I've read where a lot of you use braided line with a mono topshot. I'm looking for some advice for two different scenarios. First one is for me, I want to spool up a couple 50W's to try it out. What I'd like to know is what combinations have worked well for you. The second one is for my buddy's son, Morgan is a great kid and he's small for his age, sooooo I'm wondering if I could spool up some 30W's for him to give him a shot at Marlin.Last thing I want to do is leave fish out there trailing a couple hundred yards of line. The 50W's are a bit much for him after a prolonged time on the rod, I'd appreciate your inputs.

Kim


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

I am sure you will get different thoughts on this one, but my opinion based on some experience is on scenario one where a normal sized adult is using a 50W on standup gear with a good Braid harness with back or kidney straps with the reel spooled with 800+ yards of 50# mono with the drag set at 15 lbs, you have plenty of reel+line to handle all but the biggest (rare!) blue marlin in the gulf. Adding braid will give you more line capacity (who needs more than 800 yards! other than long range tuna boats out of California that are on the anchor) and who can handle more drag on standup? Braid would allow you to use more drag, but hey 15 lbs is a lot already! Plus you would most likely DQ yourself from any IGFA tournament.



As to the second scenario, that makes a lot more sense to me. You could buy a quality 16W reel like the new Penn's or Tiagra and spool it with braid and have a really nice lite combo that a small person could use with the ability to add all the drag your angler could stand. 



My two teenage girls are small framed 14 and 15 and they can use 50W on Braid standup. Sounds crazy, but I hooked them up in the harness then tied the line to the bumper of my pickup and took off! did this many times and they got the hang of proper balance and stance to handle the drag screaming off without using arms, but rather their body mass to absorb the run. so that was my solution. My 80 lb 14 year old caught a 55lb yft two weeks ago on a Penn 50W with no problem other than her hand cramping from the reel handle!



Hope this helps.



MScontender


----------



## Speckulator (Oct 3, 2007)

Kim--alot of the bw fishermen are using Jerry Brown hollowcore braid in either 100# or 130# with an 80# mono topshot.....Part of the reason is increased line capacity.....also because of the fact that one only has to replace the topshot and not a whole spool of line.....YMMV

For the youngun, I would spool a 30 with 100# JB anda 50-60 TS........practice a little.....go fishin!!!!!Good luck and have fun.......Take lotsa pictures............

George


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

MS and George, thanks for the inputs. Based on what you've told me, I'm going to leave the 50W's alone already spooled up with 50 mono, but I will respool a couple of 30W's for the kid. MS the truck training never flickered across my old feeble mind, great idea. However, I'll modify that to a golf cart and give him a couple days of practice before the next trip. That should be a hoot out at San Destin, lots of grass to roam around on with the golf cart, and it will give the tourists something new to take pics of lmao. One other thing, a small braid harness is too big for Morgan, I'm wondering if they make and extra small or is it time to take a small one to Canvas Specialties to get modified to fit him??


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm with george. JB hollow braid and a 100yd 60lb mono top shot SPLICED in on a 30W would be perfect for a child


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

This is my skinny 14 year old in the Braid Harness, the Kidney belt becomes more of a back belt, but it works!














MScontender


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

When Morgan gets back I'll post a pic of him on the golf cart line and the first pic he won't have the style and balance your daughter does. Thanks Buddy

Kim


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

there is no way in this world i would strap myself to a PENN reel let alone my kid.dont take it personal but that a good way to get snatched over the gunnels and make a good desent.

my dad was just telling me about a similar situation off the outer banks that happened not to long ago while bluefin stand up tuna fishing.they haven't found the guy yet.it happens alot more than we get told about.


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

> *i ?!u?d ?uop (7/26/2009)*there is no way in this world i would strap myself to a PENN reel let alone my kid.dont take it personal but that a good way to get snatched over the gunnels and make a good desent.
> my dad was just telling me about a similar situation off the outer banks that happened not to long ago while bluefin stand up tuna fishing.they haven't found the guy yet.it happens alot more than we get told about.


You must be using some strong string on a 30 or 50 to get pulled over


----------



## Sam Roberts (Oct 22, 2007)

big string.


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

> *Freespool (7/26/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *i ?!u?d ?uop (7/26/2009)*there is no way in this world i would strap myself to a PENN reel let alone my kid.dont take it personal but that a good way to get snatched over the gunnels and make a good desent.
> ...


60 lb diamond moi moi on a 50 wide already with the momentum of the fish and than the drag locks up and freezes.you already have 7 feet of rod in front of you and depending on the height of the gunwales it is more than possible to get pulled in the drink.i seen a dude go in with a spinning rod.boats rocking and you lose your step and balance .all it takes is a split second and see ya!!!!!!


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

That's what the safety line and rod lanyards are for, plus the harnessman helps the angler stay balanced and in the boat. I try to take appropriate safety precautions to the activities I engage in.

Kim


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

like this dumbass..enjoy


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

In that video the angler wasn't clipped into the chair and the chairman was nowhere around the angler to help him. The rod didn't have a tether clipped to it. That incident could have been prevented by following established fishing procedures.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

and by the looks of it he wasnt paying attention either


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

> *Kim (7/26/2009)*In that video the angler wasn't clipped into the chair and the chairman was nowhere around the angler to help him. The rod didn't have a tether clipped to it. That incident could have been prevented by following established fishing procedures.


you can speculate till the cows come home.just an example that 50 lb class line can snatch you over without a problem.i dont think he was in the chair to begin with.looks almost like he was sitting in some make shift deck chair wearing a harness and maybe he adjusted the drag or the reel malfunctioned or the line pinched.who knows.im sure someone learned a lesson.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

He was sitting in a chair and he was wearing a seat harness, you can see both in the video. However his seat harness wasn't clipped to the chair nor was the rod tethered.


----------



## Get'n Wade (Oct 28, 2007)

I wonder what happend to that guy? Its a shot vid, must have not turned out to good.:banghead


----------

